# wo kann man spiel keys zum verkauf anbieten?



## drstoecker (21. Oktober 2013)

weis jemand wo ich meine unbenutzten spiele keys zum verkauf anbieten kann?


----------



## batmaan (21. Oktober 2013)

auch hier, solange sie nicht ab 18 sind. Ansonsten rote erdbeere


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Oktober 2013)

Seit der neuesten Revision unserer Regeln ist das bei uns erlaubt, siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...nsthread-marktplatzregeln-oktober-2013-a.html

Spiele ohne Jugendfreigabe sind davon natürlich noch immer ausgeschlossen.


----------



## mds51 (22. Oktober 2013)

ebay (keine FSK18, es sei denn man ist Händler)


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich war so frei den Thread in ein reguläres Unterforum zu verschieben. Die Spielnamen habe ich ebenfalls entfernt, nicht dass hier noch einer auf die Idee kommt entgegen den Forenregeln per PN damit zu handeln.


----------



## drstoecker (23. Oktober 2013)

ok danke allen für die tips.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (23. Oktober 2013)

Steamgifts.com 
Kannste sie sogar offiziell Verschenken


----------



## takan (24. Mai 2019)

push


da es den thread gibt pushe ich ihn mal. 
also fsk/usk18 zeugs ist schwer zu verkaufen auf deutschne portalen. ebay will postident für den artikel und die lieferung. pcgh forum verbietet es aktuell. kinguin was ich gefunden hab, gibt dir nur guthaben für games zahlt aber nicht aus. 
bei anderen gibts mindest auszahlungsgrenzen und gebühren und sonst was.
hat da jemand aktuelle erfahrungen?


----------

